# Strainer on the Eagle River



## Jobu (Apr 14, 2006)

Theres also another down river if you put in at lake creek apartments.

Its river right at the from the pylons to shore as you go under highway 70 the first time. Pretty hard to not see at low water. Just stay left of pylons.


----------

